# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Под какую музыку вы бы покончили с собой?

## stre10k

Собственно сабж... У меня несколько таких

ДДТ - Это все (ужасные вопоминания)
Lilum (OST к Эльфийской песне)
Дельфин - Обратный отсчет, Синяя лирика №3 (она же Вот и все, она же Психолирика),  Наверное все.

Люблю грустный суицидальный музон - думаю всем будет интересно узнать о таких песнях... если эти слишком известные - могу поискать какие-нибудь редкие, под которые я бы умер

*updt.* еще добавлю Кино - Легенда... и приведу цитату
А жизнь - только слово,
Есть лишь любовь и есть смерть...
Эй, а кто будет песть, если все будут спать?
Смерть чтоит того, чтобы жить,
А любовь стоит того чтобы ждать...

----------


## taggart

"_Бери шинель, пошли домой..._" ..без тени иронии кстати.:) А вот кто автор, стыдно признаться, затрудняюсь ответить.

дабы не флудить, отвечу тут:




> Ой, даже не знаю! Наверное, Верка Сердючка или Виа Гра!


 Млин...а завещать на свои похороны, по какой бы причине не случились, "Як цуп цоп" - это вариант :_)

----------


## blooddrakon

Если бы...... то это была бы мызыка которой не существует.......

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

Эко до чего мы дошли

----------


## CoBB1e

Ой, даже не знаю! Наверное, Верка Сердючка или Виа Гра!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Steal_Alive

Sam Brown - Stop

----------


## Undead

Lacrimosa - Sanctus
Estatic fear
Katatonia

----------


## Антонина

The 69 eyes - Crashing High
Black black Heart
I hate Everything About you
Пугачева - не отрекаются любя

Или легкое, ненавязчивое фламенко..

----------


## Товарищ Сталин

Я бы пожалуй суициднулся под какую-нить песню *Аркадия Укупника*!

----------


## stre10k

достал со своим укупником уже

----------


## Painkiller

Виктор Цой- Кукушка

Без комментариев, хотя я с собой не покончу...Жизнь несправедлива...Придется жить...

----------


## Товарищ Сталин

> достал со своим укупником уже


 Ничего страшного. это не смертельно))

----------


## grey

однозначно muse

----------


## S.E.L.L.

под Moby-Matrix Theme Song */* Lilium, MusicBox(Elfen Lied) */* отдал бы плеер кому-нибудь и умирал бы без музыки

----------


## stre10k

не знаю, можно ли покончить с собой под эту песню... скорее послушать ее сначала - и пойти накладывать руки... может не в тему, но думаю кому-то эта песни придется по душе (недавно совсем "распробовал")

Вот текст: 

*7 раса - Топливо*

Я не хочу об этом думать 
Не хочу вспоминать 
Кому-то всё это поведать 
И заново переживать 
Не осталось никого 
Кого б я мог любить 
И я не вижу ничего 
Что заставляло бы жить 
А время тащится по кругу, что сегодня что вчера 
И я стал узником я проклят в каком-то дне сентября 
Меня размоет дождь или раздавят облака 
Я должен уехать цена билета одна – жизнь 

Я придумал эти песни 
Так как я хотел 
Но всё это пустое 
Даже то, что не успел 
И серый день мой 
Не согреть ни пойлом, ни травой 
Ни психотропными полётами 
Ни ядерной зимой 
Я смотрю на своё тело наверно это просто сеть 
Я ненавижу его – оно должно умереть 
И я с тоской смотрю на птиц 
Покидающих нас стай 
А мы здесь только для того чтобы качать кайф? 

Моя последняя обитель – осень – мой вечный зов 
Мои глаза наполняет красно-жёлтая кровь 
Уже не чувствую боли лишь усталость и грусть 
И уверенность в том, что сюда я не вернусь 
Мои руки опустились как плети до колен 
Я помню лишь униженье и череду ваших измен 
Я заебался искать в чужих ученьях свет 
Иллюзии надежды в прошлом – будущего нет

скачать можно отсюда: http://7paca.ifolder.ru/1310959

----------


## fucka rolla

portishead-elysium,humming.
radiohead-backdrifted
alice in chains-shame in you
faith no more-why do you bother?
pearl jam-sleight of hand.

----------


## Agains

Joy Division-Transmission
Nirvana-Sappy
My Chemical Romance-Helena

----------


## Аска

Radiohead - Exit Music, акустическая версия, или их же Street Spirit. Или High and Dry все тех же.
Под любую песню Lacrimosa,  особенно под Komett.
Под незабвенного Наутилуса с их "Я хочу быть с тобой" или "Крылья".
Под Цоя.
Под Lumen.
Короче, пока все послушаешь, и до самоубийства руки не дойдут   :Smile:

----------


## Raz1el

Bullet For My Valentine - the end.

----------


## Quiz

gary jules - mad world 
system of a down - aerials
lamb - angel gabriel
Black sabbath - planet caravan
Moby - one of these mornings

зависит от того...как

----------


## Raz1el

а еще лучше Deftones - kimdracula... хотя у них практически под любую хорошо пойдет...

----------


## UnLike

Дельфин - июнь или же amatory - сломанный мир.

----------


## zlidnya

http://lossofsoul.com/DEATH/suicide/club.htm тут есть песенка мне она подойдет

----------


## roogna

7 Раса - Майя

----------


## Raz1el

Downcast - немое кино (или "я устал")

----------


## UnLike

Downcast  тоже тема

----------


## Cool

pearl jam - worldwide suicide
OST Excel Saga - Ai Chuuseishin
Marylin Manson - Sweet Dreems
Slipknot - I'm Hated\Danger - Keep Away\Wait And Bleed
Дельфин - Весна

----------


## 208

Никогда не задумывался над этим. Может, это будет Autumn, «Отчаяние»?

_Вот и всё... я устал.
Что имел - растерял,
Что хотел - не достиг
Сам себе отомстил.
Рядом нет никого,
Чтобы верить в него.
Мне уже не найти,
Где я сбился с пути...
_

Или «Crimson» Edge Of Sanity. Или Opeth, «Damnation» целиком. Virgin Black, «Elegant ...and Dying».

Во, придумал самую пазерскую версию: Lacrimosa - «Der Letzte Hilfeschrei»!  :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

посталю Xandria - who we are. хотя... скорее даже все их альбомы  в плейлист добавлю.красиво уж очень.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

CoF-Suicide and other comforts 
или
Haggard-In a pale moon's shadow или as heaven wept (это уже было, правда, но воспоминания...)
или
The point of no return(из призрака оперы)
или всё вместе....

----------


## Sehnsucht

Много думал над этим вопросом, кучу музыки переслушал, и вот ответ 

Я бы получил удовольствие, убивая себя под _"Minute of Decay"_  Мэрилина Мэнсона, или _"Sleeping Sun"_ Nightwish.


_

----------


## Павел

*Decoryah* - Fall Dark Waters

----------


## Beata

Bach - Air

Wilco - How to fight lonliness(!), Дельфин - Июнь, Radiohead - Greap

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Rock-n-Roll только эта музыка всегда должна сопутсвовать человеку ( это только мое мнение) в любом его порыве

----------


## fallen_angel

Pink Floyd однозначно.

----------


## Wolf

застрелится под сердючку   :Big Grin:

----------


## blooddrakon

> застрелится под сердючку


 Ага как ее(его ?) слышу уже застрелиться хочеться   :Big Grin:   Тогда надо новую тему создавать "Из-за какой музыки вы бы покончили с собой"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Ария - Закат

----------


## ViktoriaNN

Киркоров... А какая песня тут надо подумать :roll: А вообще я лучше буду его слушать пока жива, хотя порой из последних сил живу.

----------


## Raz1el

> застрелится под сердючку


 аналогично под киркорова.

----------


## ViktoriaNN

*Raz1el*, ан нет не наговаривай на Филю)) Просто он многим принципиально не нравится. Душевней некоторых его песен  я просто не знаю еще... И вообще на вкус и цвет товарищей нет :lol:

----------


## тень_мечты

моцарт - Lacrimosa. идеально подходит. 
ну сердючка тож вариант))))))))))

----------


## ViktoriaNN

По желанию трудящихся Киркоров убран)) Все претензии в личке :lol:

----------


## Raz1el

ну и правильно, ато я как захожу на форум, как увижу этого филю твоего, прям на месте готов убиццо.

----------


## ViktoriaNN

А я тащусь, балдею)) Даже на концерте его была... С девчонкой с нижегородского форума, встретились по объявлению... Потом выяснилось что раньше жили в одном общежитии, на одном этаже :roll: И только сейчас общаемся.

----------


## His Dying Bride

Практически под все...
*Katatonia - Day
*Swallow the Sun - Solitude
*Под всю дискографию My Dying Bride
*Burzum - Dunkelheit
*Ahab - альбом The Call Of The Wretched Sea
*Make a Change... Kill Yorself
*Bunkur - Bludgeon 
*Dargaard
*Death in June
*Devil Dall
*Saturnus
*Until Death Overtakes Me
*Forgotten Tomb
*Graveland
*Graveworm
*Mar De Grises - альбом The Tatterdemalion Express
*Nortt
*October Tide
*Sunn O))
*Tenhi
*Green Carnation
*The Sins of Thy Beloved
*Void of silence
*Vampiria
*Wyrd
*Windir
...и просто великолепная немецкая группа Werkraum

Кхм.. Простите.. увлеклась... )

----------


## Blackwinged

*His Dying Bride*
+1!

----------


## His Dying Bride

=)).. А еще под Arcana ..такая раслабуха, что сам не заметишь как в гробу окажешься..

----------


## Blackwinged

Признаться, не ожидал, что встречу на этом форуме человека, чьи музыкальные вкусы будут так совпадать с моими.

----------


## His Dying Bride

Все таки бродят люди с хорошим вкусом музыки =Р.. Их мало.. но они есть !! А это утишает...

----------


## stre10k

а как народ относится к Flowing Tears или к Draconian? последние дни только под них "живу"

----------


## His Dying Bride

Draconian оч. хорошая группа.. Под настроение и позависать можно, и покалбаситься тоже...

----------


## fucka rolla

я так понимаю, гранж та старый я тут один слушаю.......=(
да лучше б на форуме не было гранжа больше.....я ушел с гранж форума, потому, что невыносимо с ними общатся.....

----------


## padre

хочется чего-то мелодичного, расслабляющего, например, yoshiki - kurenai/unfinished.

----------


## fucka rolla

Пожалуй, никто не смог бы найти лучшее определение вопросу в топике, чем ударник Шон Кинни говоря об alice in chains: "Мы сумели овладеть мастерством создавать нечто красивое, но вызывающее у слушателя желание умереть...".

----------


## Андрей55

кстати, я из всей этой готической херни только alice in chains и уважаю. потому что они были по кр.мере откровенны, и пели о чем знают (лейн стейли в половине песен говорит как и когда и от чего он умрет и ведь не соврал)... но уходить из жизни под Dirt, например - это уж слишком.

----------


## fucka rolla

тока стейли-не гот и группа гранж играет, а не готику....=)

----------


## Андрей55

вот поэтому я их и люблю, хаха

----------


## Андрей55

ну согласись что у них много песен про смерть, про грязь, про уход куда-нибудь. ну и звучат они довольно тяжело, но при этом мелодично. плюс лейн стели любил себе глаза подводить, бугога, т.е. все признаки готической музыки формально соблюдены.

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

lou reed - perfect day

----------


## Agains

fucka rolla-насчёт что ты один ненадо.Мне нра Mudhoney,Nirvana,Melvins,Stone Temple Pilots,Pixies,Sonic Youth(не гранж но всёже отношение к нему имеют),Pearl Jam

----------


## Wolf

а я бы поставил чтонибудь динамичное))) чтобы дурацкие мысли из головы выкинуть и поднять настроение)). deathstars к примеру

----------


## NightKnight

Интересный однако вопрос. Однозначно, в тот день я бы слушал много музыки. Надо бы список составить.. Но вот под какую музыку я бы покончил с собой?.. Наверно это была бы музыка без слов... Может быть "Реквием" Лакримозы, или Реквием "Откровений Дождя". А может быть Ea...

----------


## Nalinana *=)

65 days of static - drove through ghosts to get here...
Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World...

----------


## roogna

Дельфин-Я хочу умереть

----------


## His Dying Bride

65 days of static очень хорошая группа....

----------


## Самаритянка

под "Сплинов"

----------


## fucka rolla

> Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World...


 отлично!!!!! но по моему, этот трек очень даже не для смерти.... красивый очень.... даже через чур...красивый



> под "Сплинов"


 наверно потому, что последний альбом сплина -копия всего радиохед....  а про радиохед говорить не стоит.... и так понятно, что люди не пойми в каком состоянии находились, когда писали музыку......    офигительная группа..... офигительные чувства вызывает....

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

> офигительная группа


  согласна на все 100, если выбирать из их творчества песню под которую я бы совершила суициид, то, наверно, -climbing up the walls

----------


## fucka rolla

по мне дак -there there, backdrifted, bulletproof, a drunk punch up at the wedding........мне больше последние альбомы их нравятся...

----------


## Nalinana *=)

> Сообщение от Nalinana *=)
> 
> Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World...
> 
> 
>  отлично!!!!! но по моему, этот трек очень даже не для смерти.... красивый очень.... даже через чур...красивый


 ?! А что надо под некрасивой?! Мне нраица и я бы с ним и ушла...

----------


## stre10k

Autumn - Отчаянье еще покатить может мне в принципе... Хотя она скорее для предсмертной жизни

----------


## NightKnight

> Autumn - Отчаянье еще покатить может мне в принципе... Хотя она скорее для предсмертной жизни


 Мне кажется что "Отчаянье" - это все таки не для того момента...
А вот Otto Dix - Любимый немец - самое оно... Особенно если чел вены резать собрался..
Тут можно скачать Otto Dix - Любимый немец:

http://ifolder.ru/2588439

----------


## Sick Spiny

Под Alter Bridge - Broken wings. Как раз для прыжка с крыши...

----------


## Римма

Lilium, MusicBox(Elfen Lied) - похоже, все согласны, что она наиболее подходит для этого дела... 
Опять же - представляется такой общий сбор с прослушиванием этой песни - когда знаешь, что окружающие испытывают те же эмоции, что и ты...
Еще - если бы это случилось - я бы выбрала, пожалуй, песню гр. System Of A Down - "Chop Sue" или "Deer Dance".
Или подошла бы Morcheeba - "Blindfold"...

----------


## Lin

Nightwish - come cover me
Есть одна безумно классная песня Evanescence, только я не помню название :cry:

----------


## Betta

Amatory-слишком поздно

----------


## blooddrakon

My chemical romance - Ghost of you
Ill Nino - All i Ask For
Korn - Freak on a Leash

----------


## Psalm69

под группу "Карамельки"

----------


## Blackwinged

*Worship* - Song For our Slaves - In the Name of Selfkrucifixion
Предсмертная агония мизантропа, чувство, готовое угаснуть. Уродливый, немелодичный, raw underground Funeral Doom!
[Вывихнуть себе мозги и сдохнуть]

----------


## Blackwinged

Конечно, совершать суицид под музыку на самом деле вряд ли кто-нибудь станет, будет не до этого, но описанный выше трек смог бы стать достойным музыкальным сопровождением для самоубийства, или подтолкнуть на этот шаг в состоянии аффекта. Безумное творение. Режущие предметы на время прослушивание будет лучше убрать куда-нибудь подальше.

Если проблемы с iFolder:
slil.ru
rapidshare.*ru*

----------


## Freezer2007

Олеся - прыгай вниз

----------


## AGONY

кукрыниксы-звезда.

----------


## Kloyn

под  прибой моря(она ни когда не закончется)

----------


## NoNaMe

Под прощание Славянки.
Уходить, так красиво!

----------


## blooddrakon

Akira Yamaoka - The room of angel

----------


## Аска

Сплин - "Невский проспект". И "Конец прекрасной эпохи" того же Васильева, на стихи Иосифа Александровича Бродского.

----------


## vlad775577

Люмен...Гореть...или Буря
Nirvana The Man Who Sold The World классная тема!!

----------


## Аска

Кстати, да, про Люмен-то я и забыла...
"Назови мне свое имя", "Навсегда", и, конечно же, "Три пути".
Чиж и Ко - "18 берез", "Полонез".
"Полонез" - одна из любимых песен моего старшего брата, который ушел 7 лет назад. У него была именно такая любовь.

----------


## stre10k

Akira Yamaoka - The room of angel 
вот да это вариант... люмен меня как-то на негатив не очень настраивает

----------


## Wolf

Tiamat - A Deeper Kind Of Slumber

----------


## S.E.L.L.

Lilium (опенинг из Elfen Lied) или "Эпидемия - Всадник из льда"

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Не знаю, таких песен много...
Ария - Осколок льда.
Наутилус Помпилиус - Дыханье.
Sarah Connor - From Sarah With Love.
Яна - Одинокий голубь.
Это те, которые сразу в голову приходят...

----------


## Аска

Кино: "Ночь", "Игра", "Проснись", "Дерево", "Стань птицей", "Кончится лето"...

----------


## Tauron

Within Temptation - The Swan Song
Белая гвардия - Голубая стрела
Келли - Песня белых птиц
Олеся - Прыгай вниз

Ну и напоследок поставлю Imperial March Джона Вильямса  :Smile:

----------


## Багира

Под музыку из фильма "Реквием по мечте".

----------


## sandman

Я вообще не любитель классики, но под эту офигительную вещь:

Nova Nova - Tones  http://ifolder.ru/2955603

----------


## Viking

Metallica - Fade To Black, да вообще под любую песню из их репертуара

----------


## stre10k

Откровения дождя - Реквием
Как представлю, что отъезжаю под песню изза передоза... мм.. даже слюньки текут... песня без слов

----------


## Distorted

Saturnus "I Long" (doom-death metal)

Dark Tranquillity "The New Build" (ибо, любимая песня) (atmospheric melodic death metal)

Sirenia "Save Me From Myself" (gothic metal)

Янтарные Слёзы "Сквозь Осенний Дождь", "На Пути Теней" (если кто то подумает что это эмо-группа, то тот идёт нах, это дэт-дум)

Arch Enemy "Snow Bound" (melodic death metal)

Celtic Frost "Obscured" (doom/drone metal)

Swallow the Sun "Hope" (melodic doom-death metal)

Graveworm "Nocturnal Hymns" (sympho black metal)

----------


## Voluntaria

The Gathering - GREAT ocean road

Various - Nova Nova/Tones

Tilt - Control me

Dark Tranquillity - Terminus (Where Death is Most Alive)

Ajattara - Katumuksen Kyinen Koura

Agathodaimon - The Ending Of Our Yesterday, Yesterday's Reprise

Cryptic Wintermoon - Fallen Kingdoms

Arch Enemy - Instinct, Marching On A Dead End Road

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

У меня знакомая как раз хочет играть такую музыку под которую хочется покончить с собой, интересно у неё получиццо?
умер бы под классику чтоб рядом живой оркестр

----------


## AZMODAN

Завтра я отправляюсь в последний путь.
Обязательно послушаю перед смертью свои самые любимые песни.
Завтра я буду слушать исключительно готику. Думаю отъехать под какую-нибудь трагичную песню EVANESCENCE вроде GIVE UNTO ME, EXODUS, UNDERSTANDING или EVEN IN DEATH.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Я бы с удовольствием умер под музыку Lacrimosa - Kabbinet der Sinne
(Gothic Rock)
Жалко только не удастся. :cry: 
Всё будет в полной тишине

----------


## AZMODAN

как собираешся умирать?

----------


## Аска

*AZMODAN*, способы обсуждаем в "Способах".

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Moby - Everything is Wrong
Moby - The Sky is Broken
Идеальная музыка.

----------


## Pain

Requiem For A Dream - Fall

----------


## IchimaruGin

это все не то! 
представте что вы собирались жить, но неожиданно узнаете что завтра умрете
Вот где истинная трагичность! 

"Empty spaces 
What are we living for? 
Abandoned places 
I guess we know the score 
On and on, does anybody know 
what we are looking for?
.....
Outside the dawn is breaking 
but inside, in the dark 
I'm aching to be free"

или S of a Down

"why have you 
forsaken me? 
In your eyes forsaken me 
In your thoughts forsaken me 
In your heart forsaken me ....."

----------


## BlackBlood

Агата Кристи - я вернусь

или

Ария мефистофиля из оперы "Фауст"

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ATB - Trilogy
DJ Skydreamer - Another
Enigma - Sensing the Spheres
Kajiura Yuki - Koigokoro
Kajiura Yuki - Koi wo Shita Kara...
Moby - Piano_and_String
Moby - Now_I_Let_It_Go

----------


## Аска

*IchimaruGin*



> это все не то! 
> представте что вы собирались жить, но неожиданно узнаете что завтра умрете 
> Вот где истинная трагичность!


 В чем трагичность того, что я не могу изменить? Умру, значит, умру. Остается только ждать. Вещички собирать и с форума свои сообщения удалять, чтобы не подумали, что суицид   :Smile:  
Гораздо трагичнее решение человека уйти по собственной воле. Оно куда ужаснее, куда глубже. Вот где настоящая трагедия.
Следи за собой, будь осторожен. _Виктор Цой._

Умерла бы с радостью под песню The Beatles - Imagine. Представила бы себе тот мир, который придумали эти непосредственные и наивные в своей молодости ребята. Умерла бы счастливой, потому что держала этот мир в своих руках. Ты можешь сказать, что я - мечтатель, но я такой не один. (с)

----------


## Freezer2007

EVANESCENCE - listen to the rain

----------


## Сибиряк

Marylin Manson - The Last Day on the Earth

----------


## TUSKA

Hieronymus Bosch Heartbeat seismology/возможно пишется не совсем так.в этой группе играют близкие мне люди.Они по-своему гении и каждый на своём месте.Это самая идеальная игра,которая мне когда-либо попадалась,учитывая,что часто слышала эту группу в клубах с ужасным звуком-черной метке,например.Лучше только Nightwish или просто техничнее.Вот под них-с удовольствием.Или под Enigma/

----------


## IchimaruGin

> В чем трагичность того, что я не могу изменить? Умру, значит, умру. Остается только ждать. Вещички собирать и с форума свои сообщения удалять, чтобы не подумали, что суицид   
> Гораздо трагичнее решение человека уйти по собственной воле. Оно куда ужаснее, куда глубже. Вот где настоящая трагедия.


 это для нас со стороны это, возможно, выглядит как трагедия, а для самоубийцы нет!
он просто выбирает лучший по его мнению "мир" и не видит в этом ничего слишком плохого

----------


## Римма

> под  прибой моря(она ни когда не закончется)


 Под прибой моря... под него не хочется умирать... Его хочется слушать... бесконечно...

----------


## eistee

Beatles -  Julia
Patrick Wolf  - Wind in the Wires
Placebo - Summer's Gone
Aphex Twin - Avril 14th
Yann Tiersen - Comptine d'Un Autre Ete
Radiohead - How To Disappear Completely
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Cheated Hearts
Massive Attack - Two Rocks and a Cup of Water

только пришлось бы умирать несколько раз..

----------


## Misanthropia

MARILYN MANSON - ANTICHRIST SUPERSTAR!

"Prick your finger it is done
The moon has now eclipsed the sun
Angel had spread it's wings
The time has come for bitter things!"
Cryptorchid.

"I've looked ahead where everything was dead
I guess that I'am... I guess that I am - TOO!"
Minute Of Decay.
Кому интересно - те переведут.
Именно под такую музыку стоит умереть посылая проклятия миру!

----------


## EvilSmile

Tiamat - In a Dream

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Jane Air - 8 утра*
За несколько дней до своей попыткия слушала данную композицию и люблю ее, не смотря ни на что.

----------


## Sl0D

Flesh and Space - The Deserted Dreams. 
с трудом удерживаю себя во время прослушивания.
Flesh and Space - Drugs for me and My Girl

хотя, в принципе, стоит послушать флэш совсем немного и уже хочешь покончить с собой :roll:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Sl0D,* а в каком стиле они играют?

----------


## Sl0D

*Бритни Булгакова*, darkwawe.
если вы бы хотели ознакомиться - пожалуй, стоит начать с этой песни:
http://www.fleshandspace.ru/audio/Ki...0my%20girl.mp3

а если понравится, то вам сюда - http://www.fleshandspace.ru/music/

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Sl0D*, спасибо! =) это по мне)

----------


## Alone

Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack*(хотя под нее скорее хочется танцевать) 
скачать можно отсюда http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/legendy_mi..._road_jack.mp3

----------


## Аска

Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees

----------


## ProniX

Юрий Визбор - Серёга Санин...

----------


## Wolf

Xandria - Who We Are
и
Tiamat - Gaia

----------


## ViCH

6000000000 - Бог стал нас любить

----------


## bugfly

Wham! - Last Christmas
Оптимистичный у меня вариант какой-то подобрался, нравится мне больше всего, наверное потомучто моя смерть у меня не ассоциируется с чем-то плохим.
http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/wham/music..._christmas.mp3
Заходите на ссылку пару раз, сразу может не сработать или попробуйте через "сохранить как".

----------


## Агата

пыталась покончить под:
Дальтоник - Тотал
Mein Herz Brennt - Rammstein
Я хочу быть с тобой - Наутилус Помпилиус(это ваще жесть просто, уЖЖЖЖЖЖЖАСНЫЕ ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ)

а сейчас понимаю, что жизнь самоубийством кончать надо без музыки - отвлекает

а под музыку лучше жить.

кстати, песни Rammstein и Агаты Кристи очень помогли мне выжить и более менее завязать  с постоянными попытками

----------


## U.F.O.

под громкую и мощьную музню, штоб голову разорвало от громкости...

----------


## felo_de_se

Дом Кукол - Ходить по небу
Отличная песня для суицида...

Amatory - Черно-белые дни
Старая тема, но с ней слишком много воспоминаний. Ее обязательно надо прослушать перед смертью. В любой форме.

Сплин - Сломано все, Пластмассовая жизнь.
Тоже хорошие песни.

Если процесс долгий, то лучше, на мой взгляд, прослушать альбом Depeche Mode... Не знаю какой, обложка потерялась) Ну он зеленовато-серый с непонятным черным человечком.

А вообще, под суицид также хорошо подходит Suicide Commando. Такие треки, как Save me, Love Breeds Suicide, Cause of Death: Suicide...

----------


## Люция

под лакримозу. песня "брессо" очень трагично и депрессивно

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Под гимн РОССИИ :lol:


 очень патриотично +)

----------


## РозмариН!

тишина

----------


## SwimmQueen

только под любимую-рус. рэп

----------


## fucka rolla

sonic youth-flower

----------


## Sl0D

АНО - wi[n]dow

----------


## Vornhold

в тишине

----------


## Stantz

Static-X - Wisconsin Death Trip
Как кто то выше сказал "штоб голову разорвало от громкости..."

----------


## Davo

Есои соберусь,то совершу деяние под Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Winter: Lux Aterna........Да и только с Гитарой в руку......

----------


## DarkPain

> А вообще, под суицид также хорошо подходит Suicide Commando. Такие треки, как Save me, Love Breeds Suicide, Cause of Death: Suicide...


 согласен. Ну и вообще всё из DarkElectro/EBM - Hocico, God Module, :wumpscut:, Amduscia, Wynardtage..

постоянно слушаю сейчас
May-Fly_Feat._Wynardtage-The_Face_In_The_Mirror-2007-FWYH\05_may-fly_feat._wynardtage-suicide_by_train.mp3
хочу уйти под него.

----------


## J.N.Sezoni

Под Далиду. Пытался под неё выпрыгнуть из окна киевского телецентра. Несколько раз пробовал. Но...

----------


## psyhoMrut

http://myzuka.ru/songs/10488/the_burning_red.html
Вот сцылка...очень советую тем кто решился, вот под эту песТню я себя кромЦаю...даже сейчас...люблю эту песню, почему-то она всегда звучит, когда я в жопе полнейшей, когда жить незачем и все такое...

 Скачайте, дорогие мои суицидальные, депрессивные "друзья"

----------


## *Fallenangel*

олеся-прыгай вниз.мне кажется оч подходит

----------


## Висельник

А кто нибудь слышал As I Lay Dying,Parkway Drive?
Металкорные команды,соотношение брутального и обычного вокала примерно 65%/35%...Знаете,в некоторых песнях,в самих гитарных риффах есть...Надежда.Почему то от этой музыке во мне появляется надежда...
Вот под такую музыку хочу умирать.
http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/as_i_lay_d..._are_security/
Самую первую,Meaning in Tragedy скачивайте-может понравится...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> As I Lay Dying


 отличный коллектив!!!!!

----------


## мэймэй

*taggart*
есть такие слова в песне земфиры 1000 лет. может, оттуда?

я бы умерла под Солнце (снайперов) или их же Граница. 
а на похороны свои закажу наутилус.

----------


## Испорченная миром

Под Radiohead "fade out"или Nirvana "The man who sold the world"или КИНО "Дождь для нас", хотя для меня не так уж важно под что умирать, хотя конечно, хорошо было б, если с музычкой.

----------


## Andrew

Я бы под Pink Floyd - Mother...не знаю почему, но именно под эту музыку я представляю "спокойную смерть"...

----------


## KnizhNa

DEADMARSH - ПЕПЕЛ
помоему то что надо. никаких соплей... уходить, так уходить под 
лирическое мелодичное мясо

----------


## Stas

Би 2 - Волки. Весёлая песня. Но музыки не будет, кроме стука в висках.

----------


## Litta

Radiohead "exit music"

----------


## Cold_Moon

Mortal love - I Want To Die
когда хочется умереть от несчастной любви...
Draconian - Death come near me
когда тебя задолбал этот мир...
Antimatter - Leaving Eden(2007)
а этот альбом слушаешь...и умираешь..

----------


## Висельник

Я б еще хотел под что нибудь драйвовое...Когда сидишь,пишешь пост на форум,играют,допустим,Children of Bodom и колено подбрасывает в такт...Так будет подколбашивать и не заметишь,как умрешь...

----------


## Only_humaN

Apokalyptika - Hall Of The Mountain King, напоминает что-то аЦЦкое, прямиком туда!!

----------


## Stribyorn

Под Кипелова- Осколок Льда.

----------


## MATARIEL

Dimmu Borgir... оч тяжелый метал... сердце схватит приступ даже спрыгнуть не успеешь :lol:

----------


## Litta

Radiohead Exit music. даже моя мама, далекая от этих проблем, говорит, что можно послушать эту песню несколько раз и повеситься. я ее слушала миллионы раз :Smile:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Litta*, хе-хе +) а я как раз думаю скачать полностью Radiohead на зиму :wink:

----------


## Scream

Radiohead - Street Spirit

Muse -  Feeling good

Doors - this is the end

короче вариантов много...


склоняюсь к 1-му варианту больше...

----------


## Litta

*Бритни,* у меня все альбомы есть, кроме последнего :Smile:  есть, из чего выбрать. можно еще Creep или where I end and you begin. ой, там вариантов много.... [/b]

----------


## Добронрав

Muse-Micro Cults

Wackhanalija-Путь в Никуда

Shining-практически под любую)))

----------


## Maestus

скорее под Placebo - In the cold light of morning

----------


## Товарищ Тальберг

Deftones - Digital bath
Korn - Alone I break
Nirvana - something in the way
Amatory - P.S.
7 РАСА - Смерть моего тела

----------


## Frozen and Broken

Autumn Rain Melancholy-my world                                                                                                       

Слёзы свои я стираю рукой:
посмотри, умирает мой мир.
Боль - это боль как её превзойти?

То, в что я верил уже не спасти
разбилось всё, вдребезги, мои мечты.
Мир как бумага сгорает до тла,
Осталась лишь одна пустота.

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

Summoning - Mirdautas Vras
Темнозорь - Ледяной Простор
Shining -  - Vemodets arkitektur
Sopor Aeternus - Tales From The Inverted Womb
Christian Death - Romeo's Distress
и под любую "песню" проекта DVAR

----------


## Идиотка

Странно, но когда я слушаю песню Кино"Кукушка", я всегда плачу. и хочется одного: умереть

----------


## Katrin

PLACEBO "Follow the cops back home"
KORN "Kiss"
Рабы лампы "Посвящение(Империя)"

----------


## нетуменяника

В тишине.

Много чести будет исполнителю, под его музыку кончать чего то там...

----------


## Sl0D

Iva - Endless Dreams
Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Fall - Marion Barfs

вот при прослушивании этих двух только о суициде и думается

----------


## MeiLi

.....

----------


## ordinaire

что-то сопливое и навыворот не подойдут - the end и прочие страдания юного вертера не про меня. 

а вот песня из спокойной ночи малыши "спят усталые игрушки"  очень даже

----------


## Mimi

> "спят усталые игрушки"


 забавно.  8) 
а мне почему-то о музыке не думается.


> Iva - Endless Dreams
> 
> Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Fall - Marion Barfs


 это дум? или эмбиент? Какой это стиль музыки? Я их раньше не слышала..

----------


## Blackwinged

Вообще, суицидиться под музыку сущая глупость, я считаю.
Со стороны это может и "зрелищно", но самоубийце удовольствия вряд ли прибавит. Особенно, если, например, смерть в сознательном состоянии от яда; а если под музыку стреляться, так это вообще что-то непонятное. Вот перед смертью послушать для создания настроения - самое оно.

----------


## ordinaire

*Mimi*, просто столько воспоминаний о детских травмах связано с этой песней, что было бы логично)) и по смыслу подходит "за день мы устали очень, скажем всем спокойно ночи".

но,  на самом деле, когда это делаешь, то однозначно не до музыки.

у меня в мою единственную попытку такое отчаяние и иступление были, что тишина в ушах гремела

----------


## Scream

под UNKLE или Radiohead или ещё чето...

----------


## wwwww

у меня будет гробовая звенящая режущая уши тишина...ибо никакая музыка не сможет выразить чёрный мрак конца.

----------


## Mimi

> что тишина в ушах гремела


 я вот тоже думаю, не до музыки..



> в мою единственную попытку


 Слущай, а ты описывала ее на этом форуме? Интересно было бы почитать, в чем у тебя дело..

----------


## ordinaire

> Сообщение от ordinaire
> 
>  что тишина в ушах гремела
> 
> 
>  я вот тоже думаю, не до музыки..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 нет еще... у меня такая долгая и занудная история, там столько всего понамешано. нет одной причины. 

ах, как мало прожито, как много пережито)

----------


## MATARIEL

> нет еще... у меня такая долгая и занудная история, там столько всего понамешано. нет одной причины.
> 
> ах, как мало прожито, как много пережито)


 Вот и у меня тоже самое....слишком много придется писать....конечно хочется излить душу..., но.....музыка спасает....а именно: Edenbridge, Epica, Apocaliptyka, Nightwish... хотя тема звучит иначе, но эта музыка дает возможность отрешиться от мира сего и насладится полнотой чувств в музыке...

----------


## L

Muse - Cave

----------


## Scream

ещё клево под The Doors - The End или The Doors - When the Music&#180;s Over

сильные темы...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Конечно под Diary of Dreams... под песню Dead Letter или  Allone...
или под Янку Дягилеву, поставить песенку "ДОМОЙ!" и уйти...

----------


## Aero

да врубаем любой дум или эмо и всё,можно вешаццо)

----------


## NORDmen

под эмо музыку мне хочется только подвесить на крюке всех эмо кидов ))))
а дум, да...  даже сосед депрессирует когда дум включаю.

----------


## PhrosiUM

Fleur - Опасная бритва...
Под Агату Кристи - Собачье сердце....
О! И под Янку тоже, только под "Придет вода"

----------


## Sl0D

Iva - Endless Dreams
сам лично под неё резал руки. оч хорошая атмосфера получается

----------


## olesjka

Lumen - сколько
Lara Fabian - Je Taime (Pure)
Ульяна Каракоз - Ангелы здесь больше не живут
Ирина Билык - Нас нет
Город 312 - Останусь

Ну и под Ветер плачь - Морриконе 
 :cry:

----------


## eangel

я бы под The Offspring - Gone Away
или ДДТ - Это все
Limp Bizkit - My Way,
Avril Lavigne - Nobodys Home (концертник)

----------


## Психоделика

под альбом Пинк Флойд - стена, а точнее под финальную его часть
под Биопсихоз - Deep ( кто слышал тот поймет, очень тяжелый речетитив женский там )

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Если уж выбирать музыку, хотя в подходщяие к такому состоянию моменты мне любой шум или слова кажутся просто фоновыми, то Пикник-Настоящие дни
Психоделика, а мне вот почему-то из Биопсихоза-Никто не.., обе части.
Хотя deep уже сама по себе "песенка" мыслишки навевает...

----------


## Sl0D

[quote="Mimi"]


> Сообщение от Sl0D
> 
> Iva - Endless Dreams
> 
> Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Fall - Marion Barfs
> 
> 
>  это дум? или эмбиент? Какой это стиль музыки? Я их раньше не слышала..


 первая - это трип-хоп.
вторая - ост к "Реквием по мечте"

----------


## Санёк

Current Value - Dark Rain
Three Days Grace - Animal i have become

----------


## Faithless

BRANCACCIO & AISHER - DARKER (reset the breaks mix)
Overturn - Life After Death

----------


## PsYcHo+RaBBiT=I_am

Music from Requiem For A Dream - Lux Aeterna

----------


## Sl0D

Sopor Aeternus - On Satur(n) Days We Used To Slept

покончил бы. жаль, не получилось

----------


## kasiwagi

wild tigers i have known

----------


## MATARIEL

Theatre of Tradegy

----------


## Psalm69

под группу Карамельки

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

The Rasmus - Sail Away
Green Day - Wake me up when september ends
КИНО - Невеселая песня
My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the Black Parade,Dead,The End.

----------


## Kate

Evanescence - The Last song I'm wasting on you.. очень классная песня..  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Бальная

*Pink Floyd - Hey you* - по-моему, слова и музыка как нельзя лучше вписываются в состояние человека, готового к су:

    << Hey you

         Out there in the cold

         Getting lonely, getting old

         Can you feel me?

          Hey you

          Standing in the aisles

          With itchy feet and fading smiles

          Can you feel me?

          Hey you

          Don't help them to bury the light

           Don't give in without a fight

          Hey you

          Out there on your own

           Sitting naked by the phone

           Would you touch me?

           Hey you

           With your ear against the wall

           Waiting for someone to call out

           Would you touch me?

           Hey you

           Would you help me to carry the stone?

           Open your heart, I'm coming home

But it was only fantasy

The wall was too high, as you can see

No matter how he tried he could not break free

And the worms ate into his brain

           Hey you

           Out there on the road

            Always doing what you're told

            Can you help me?

             Hey you

             Out there beyond the wall

             Breaking bottles in the hall

             Can you help me?

              Hey you

              Don't tell me the's no hope at all

              Together we stand, divided we fall>>

*Evanescence - Hello*

*Craig Chaquico - Summers end*

*Coldplay - Trouble* 

*Кино - Сказка*

*И.Тальков - Летний дождь*

----------


## MATARIEL

Marking Time, Waiting for Death...

----------


## Quiz

тут немного годик подумав, решила, что есть ещё пара стоящих вещей:

*Deftones - Passenger*
_The String Quartet - Spiders_
Pj Harvey & Thom Yorke - This Mess We're In
Bob Dylan knockin_on_heavens_door
ну и любящих земфиру:
блюз
суицид

----------


## smileboy

Pink Floyd - Hey You

Amatory - Черно-белые дни

Cardigans - My favorite Game

Zемфира - Красота

Светлана Сурганова и Оркестр - Ангел Седой

Ну и конечно мои любимые Animal ДжаZ:
1) Можешь лететь
2) Черным белым
3) Давид (кстати посвящёную другу одного из участников Animal ДжаZ покончившего с жизнью)

----------


## Fix Control

Если придётся - то под (одно из этих, не под все сразу):
1. OST Hitman - Main Theme. (Саундетреки Хитмана - Начальная тема)
2. Green Day - Wake me up When September Ends. (Грин Дэй - Разбуди меня в конце сентября)
3. MEMENTO - The End. (Мэмэнто - Конец фильма).
4. Некоторые песни из Лоста (Остаться в живых).
В общем, под что-то негромкое и мелодичное.

----------


## Freezer2007

Психея - он не прийдёт

----------


## чудо юдное

гимн пионеров..Вдрух на том свете коммунизм, партия, все дела). Мож мне сразу и зачтётся, как патриоту)

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Случайно нашла песню ...Биопсихоз feat Jacky - Выжечь Имя Твоё

*чудо юдное* интересный выбор. а может при написании сего гимна был вложен тайный смысл?)

----------


## ER

fort Minor - Where'd you go

----------


## алекс

под классику, григ например.

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Lacrimosa,без сомнений...
Песня-Kyrie, или Fassade...

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

хотелось бы эмо вайленс или суицид блэк метал

----------


## dunkel

My Dying Bride -  The Dreadful Hours

My Dyind Bride - Sear Me MCMXCII

My Dying Bride - For My Fallen Angel

Anathema - Alternative 4

Rajna - Belorbai

Rajna - Dervishing

Dead Can Dance - The Host Of Seraphim

Illuminate - Der Sturm Fahrt Durchs Tal (Intro)

Aenima - Dusk

Gothica - The Cliff of Suicide

ost Silent Hill 4 - Room of Angel

John Murphy - Fire Bombing London

итд

----------


## MATARIEL

Enya...

----------


## protax

*dunkel* - Anathema - Alternative 4 - я в ауте!!! пацталом!!!))))
depressive(suicidal)-black metal: Coldworld "This Empty Life" "Suicide" "Melancholie" ; Gris "Il &#233;tait une for&#234;t... "- а вот это вообще жесть, для меня!!!

----------


## IncognitO

Если бы прыгал с высоты, то в тишине. Слышал хаотичные городские звуки повседневной суеты и ветер в ушах )
Да и вообще с мыслей будет сбивать. А так наверно под любую из своего плейлиста в винампе, хотя предпочёл бы наверно чёнить или совсем грустное, или совсем душевной, или поагрессивней. Столько вариантов, поэтому я бы наверно бы выключил )

----------


## артур

под готику...которую я постоянно слушаю...
некоторые песни сплина, пропаганды, линды и т.д..(у меня это слишком большой список...лень писать)))

----------


## blooddusk

странно,но порой хочется оставить навязчивый обыденный абсурд позади и уйти из жизни под звуки ветра ступая по рассыпанным кристаллам лунной дорожки... 
но,все же,если углубляться в музыкальные предпочтения,то напрочь отметаю меланхолию-как никак,а суицид повод знаменательный и разводить нюни не к чему,так что примерно под следующее:
Dark Tranquillity-Senses Tied
Exodus-Deathamphetamine
Kataklysm-Where the Enemy Sleeps...

----------


## PhrosiUM

ансамбль сирин - медный колокол(высоцкого)
реквием моцарта
а еще под песню 3/9 в исполнении яп.хора...

хотя все это может варьироваться...

----------


## Hitorimono

думаю, если у меня вопрос ухода встанет, то мне не до музыки тогда будет.

----------


## Black Angel

под музыку из "реквием по мечте", уж очень она мне нравится. правда, думаю врятли музыкальное сопровождение очень понравится врачам скорой и тем кто меня найдет

----------


## DarkReality

> под музыку из "реквием по мечте", уж очень она мне нравится. правда, думаю врятли музыкальное сопровождение очень понравится врачам скорой и тем кто меня найдет


 Присоединюсь.. Хотя музыка "тяжелая", меня она даже и более менее нормального состояния может "загрузить" немного..
P.S. У кого нить есть Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Winter - Lux Aeterna качеством больше 192kbit, никак найти не получается..

----------


## prodemo

если прыгать, то песня "Прыгай вниз" как нельзя лучше для меня подходит... если под поезд, то, наверное, Rammstein "Flugangst" или Lacrimosa "Seele in Not" - это самые любимые и цепляющие песни..

----------


## Black Angel

под песню плохих белых - самоубийство, особенно под последний куплет всегда возникает желание сигануть с моста, да вот только стоящих мостов никогда рядом не оказывается(((

----------


## тонкая_красная_нить

Анимия - Раны ("рваные раны на левом запястье,в легких дым сигарет...")
Save - Суицид.  Otto dix - Белый пепел.  Ну и не буду оригинальной,саундтрек к Реквием по мечте,просто шикарная мелодия...

----------


## Gerch

Я долго думал на эту тему, до сих пор не могу выбрать. Привожу список, чем ближе к концу - тем менее вероятность, что песня будет играть:
1. БГ - Аделаида (версия альбома Равноденствие);
2. Наутилус - Падал теплый снег
3. Наследие Вагантов - Дева лень
4. Янка - Деклассированным элементам (альбом Продано).

----------


## Selbstmord

Diagnose: lebensgefahr (это название банды), любая композиция.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Несколько лет назад задумывалась об этом.
А сейчас так как-то ничего в голову не приходит. Да и ненужным это кажется. Наверное, лучше тишина.

----------


## Римма

Музыка создает настроение  :Smile: )

----------


## Фрирайдер

Тем, кто решил утопиться, рекомендую мп3 водоупорный плеер. Есть такие шутки. Надо будет купить. Закачать одну единственную песню типа мелодичного транса и концы в воду. Как это оригинально. Хы-хы. Да пошли вы вы все!

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Ода к радости, четвертая часть девятой симфонии Бетховена :Smile:  Очень красиво и символично.

----------


## night-r

Bullet For My Valentine - Hit The Floor, System of a Down - Lonely Day, Rasmus - No Fear. Выбрал бы что-нить из этого.

----------


## flying

Bullet For My Valentine - Hit The Floor - под такую музыку можно точно убиться на бешеной скорости врезаться в столб))

----------


## Selbstmord

> Тем, кто решил утопиться, рекомендую мп3 водоупорный плеер. Есть такие шутки. Надо будет купить. Закачать одну единственную песню типа мелодичного транса и концы в воду. Как это оригинально. Хы-хы. Да пошли вы вы все!


 А разве наушники под водой будут работать? Х) И вообще как там слушать?) Ты же не сразу сознание потеряешь)

----------


## angelolcka

Пикник "Этот мир не ждет гостей" или Moonspell "A walk on the darkside", под эти песни я бы точно умерла б.

----------


## YouRoKc

King Crimson "Starless" или под Лунную сонату.

----------


## Voland-791

Save - Суицид

----------


## Yaoyotl

Burzum - Ansuzgardaraiwo

----------


## Epitaph

> Ода к радости, четвертая часть девятой симфонии Бетховена Очень красиво и символично.


 Скачал эту песню, офигенная вещь!!

----------


## yourschizophrenia

может быть subheim - away.не могу с уверенность сказать. но послушать subheim в тот момент захотелось бы точно.

----------


## Voland-791

хорошо под дипресивную музыку,слушал даж сразу умереть захотелось!

----------


## XoMKa

Если буду помирать то только под
Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart (из эффекта бабочки что в конце)) :Embarrassment: 
Randy Orton - Voices in my head crying (тоже ниче так для смерти)) :Embarrassment: 
Robert Miles - Children (очень ничего тоже) желательно слушать оригинал, а не клубный ремикс)
Rammstein - Amour (на любителя  :Smile:   :Embarrassment: )))))

----------


## смертник

Alice in Chains - We Die Young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XtZUWeADM0

----------


## Selbstmord

Многие здесь знают группу Silencer?  :Smile:

----------


## Voland-791

знаю слушал.. эмоционально))вот есть русская группа "Esseker - Пустые картины безумства" такой же стиль и вокал..)

----------


## Sad_Soul

Burzum - Dunkelheit.вообще,похороны-штука длинная,поэтому можно под весь альбом Filosofem.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Filosofem


 Один из лучших альбомов Варга имхо  :Smile:

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Один из лучших альбомов Варга имхо


 Варг - хороший человек,добрый.вот и альбомы у него получаются хорошие,сдушой.

----------


## Voland-791

пойди хрень какуюнибудь на тему бога навязывает?

----------


## Dalia

А здесь кто-нибудь слышал Alizbar? Он играет на кельтской арфе. На любителя, конечно, но очень уж красивая музыка)) 
Alizbar - Fairy of Melted Snow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDAoA...eature=related

----------


## Voland-791

До Завтра - Не остановить и такой припев "Я разрушаю этот мир прошу убей меня!"

----------


## Selbstmord

> пойди хрень какуюнибудь на тему бога навязывает?


 Он язычник вроде как. Да и причем тут навязывает-не навязывает. Его музыку просто приятно слушать.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> пойди хрень какуюнибудь на тему бога навязывает?


 еще как навязывает!только если ты нарвежский язык знаешь.

----------


## Агата

tractor bowling - время

пенелопа круз - cocaine

саранча - latino

khobia - terribly

seether - plastic man
seether - tied my hands
seether - truth
seether - eyes of the devil

Clint Mansell - Death is the Road to Awe

ну, музыка это скорее для создания настроения. имхо, умирать надо в лесу и там из музыки уже одна природа [а в лесу - чтобы аисту было проще забрать тебя обратно  :Smile:  ]

----------


## безымянный

ForeverLive (Дмитрий Чоловский) — «В конце»
http://prostopleer.com/tracks/4718284qQTs

----------


## ananas

Янка Дягилева - Ангедония

----------


## vippopov

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (альбом)

----------


## Selbstmord

Вот, кстати, о Burzum - новый альбом в инете появился!


И, имхо, он великолепен!

----------


## хХх

Beyond the Body - Схватка с пустотой

----------


## splin

Dolphin-глубина резкости(альбом) 
Moby - Porcelain mediagrant
Nirvana - Rape Me

----------


## Alex_4

Дубовый Гаайъ. Практически все песни. Дельфин. Некоторые песни с альбома The Cardigangs - Gran Tourismo. . Но это все в мечтах. В реале-или в тишине, что вероятнее всего, или же под вот эти два трека: Aalien Pat. Holman - We_re both crazy, и  First Pierrot's dance . Редкие порядком треки. Советую к прослушиванию.

----------


## Хвост

Наверно, что-нибудь из Янки либо Летова. У них много чего подходящего к суициду.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Наверно, что-нибудь из Янки либо Летова. У них много чего подходящего к суициду.


 Поддерживаю, особено Русское поле экспериментов Летова и Ангедония Янки.

----------


## splin

moby porcelain перевод

Я все время умираю в своих снах...
Как только просыпаюсь, 
Этот калейдоскоп мыслей преследует меня.
Я никогда не хотел ранить тебя,
Я никогда не хотел тебе лгать,
Поэтому я говорю тебе "Прощай!"
Прощай...Скажи мне правду, ты никогда не хотела меня...
Скажи мне...Я все время ревную в своих снах....
Просыпаюсь и схожу с ума,
Схожу с ума..

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Наверно, что-нибудь из Янки либо Летова. У них много чего подходящего к суициду.


 А меня наоборот Летов не раз из депрессии вытаскивал. Появляется какое-то зверское желание жить. Всем назло.
А Янка, да, вгоняет в депрессию. И даже не депрессия, а такая жалость... Жалко всех и просто не понимаешь как можно в этом мире жить. Примерно так.

----------


## Baalberith

О если уж говорить об этом то тут нужно учитывать и то из-за чего решил умереть и каким способом. Например еслебы я выбрал смерть в виде прыжка с небоскрёба то обязательно под песню "Я свободен" группы Ария. Топился бы я палюбому под какой нибуть жестокий Дес метал. А вообще лучше чтонибуть весёлое типа Тимура Шаова, не хочется умирать с грустными мыслями, да и кто говорил что когда умираешь должно быть грустно.

----------


## ленка25

в траве сидел кузнечик :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexcore

а я бы под Devil sold his soul :Frown:

----------


## Selbstmord

Silencer - Sterile nails and thunderbowels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul9vE6l-Ccs

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Сергей Калугин "Радость моя"

----------


## Каин

> Silencer - Sterile nails and thunderbowels
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul9vE6l-Ccs


 Под такую музыку может покончить с собой и тот кто не собирался этого делать(жесткий депрс).

А вообще, не представляю. как можно покончить с собой под музыку. 
Тишина и полное сосредоточение уже последней мысли (и даже, может быть и молитва): только так.

----------


## Selbstmord

Музыка поможет, особенно когда колеблешься. Я слушал эту песню в подавленном состоянии и первый раз - в этот момент мне хотелось резать себя, но я удержался. Теперь как то привык к такой музыке и слушаю ее просто когда депрессия...

----------


## Alexsandra

Fleur - Я уснула

http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Fleur+-+Я+уснула

Tracktor Bowling — Устала

http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Tr...wling+—+Устала

Tracktor Bowling — Метро

http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Tr...owling+—+Метро

----------


## Scumring

Mobi - Natural Blues

----------


## Alex22

Спокойно уснуть в тишине... (моя неосуществимая мечта).

----------


## Scumring

После очередной бессонной ночи:
Bethlehem - Verschleierte Irreligiosit&#228;t. Они лучшие.

----------


## Bear20121

На протяжении всех 29-ти страниц, было названо очень много хорошей музыки, но вот покончил бы я с собой только под Depressive Suicidal Black Metal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scumring

Мой предыдущий пост как раз по этой теме)

----------


## Виталик93

хех,я даже как то и не думал помирать с музыкой,а вообще бы под какую нибудь трансовую музыку,к примеру: exaya - rose

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Под друм энд бас.был на сигнале сообщений когда писал мне смс мой любимый.столько боли и воспоминаний.больно и хочется сдохнуть.

----------


## Bear20121

> Мой предыдущий пост как раз по этой теме)


 Кстати да, тексты у них по СУ и т.п., надо бы переслушать))

----------


## Герда

А я не под музыку.
 Шум  волн, во время шторма. Шум проливного дождя. И раскоты грома.
Музыка природы и стихии.

----------


## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

психея-сид спирз

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Под Сплин Привет прям моя тема)слушала её и кино это нравилось раньше.вот и нарвалась..а ведь не искала,он сам мне написал..Похоронная музыка со словами Привет мы будем счастливы теперь и навсегда))

----------


## Scumring

Coil - The Dreamer Is Still Asleep. С альбома Musick To Play In The Dark, что какбэ символизирует.

Для гурманов. Те еще поциенты. Были.

----------


## Язва

Если бы собралась умирать то под классику. Раньше её не любила, а теперь пристрастилась) 
Только музыка и никаких слов. То что нужно)

----------


## Ophelia

помню слушала песню Theatre of tragedy - Silence, почему-то подумала:"о, под эту песню и умереть можно". Сейчас мысли о приятной смерти навевает Mazzy Star - Into Dust или сборники современной классики. Эх, прошли те времена, когда я могла под My Chemical Romance на тот свет уйти, хочется спокойствия.

----------


## Лена77

X-meatles - Протест.

----------


## Nek

Вивальди, Времена года

----------


## Sunset

Локдог - подгрузило
Да и вообще, много чего есть в его творчестве из чего можно сделать "предсмертный плэйлист".)

----------


## Sunset

А вообще существует песня, каторая получило название "Hungarian Suicide Song" якобы эта песня спровоцировала не мало людей на самоубийство, если кому интересно о ней много чего можно найти "Rezso Seress - Gloomy Sunday"

----------


## Cynic

Конечно же под Tyranny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X03C5qF2mRY (не для слабонервных)

----------


## Sunset

Я сам любитель метала, но помоему у группы Draconian более сильные песни чем у TYRANNY ибо TYRANNY это тёмная атмосфера но не смысл.

----------


## Cynic

> Я сам любитель метала, но помоему у группы   более сильные песни чем у TYRANNY ибо TYRANNY это тёмная атмосфера но не смысл.


 Ну смысл мне в последнюю очередь нужен в музыке))) Draconian неплохие но никогда особо не слушала

----------


## Sunset

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRI5QLHbs9I

----------


## Sunset

> Ну смысл мне в последнюю очередь нужен в музыке))) Draconian неплохие но никогда особо не слушала


 Значит музыки ты не ценитель(ница)  :Wink:

----------


## Sunset

Готика одна из самых красивых суб-культур ибо ....любовь и смерть.... всегда будут править миром.

----------


## Cynic

> Значит музыки ты не ценитель(ница)


 а что ещё слушают изысканные ценители?=)

----------


## Sunset

> а что ещё слушают изысканные ценители?=)


 Незнаю) вопрос к ним.. :Wink:

----------


## kubik

Alice In Chains - Your Decision
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIGw2...eature=related

----------


## Elly

Adele-Someone Like You
Я обожаю ее.. Такая проникновенная.. Под нее о жизни задумываешься так
И слезы.. слезы... сами наворачиваются
Жалость к себе просыпается

----------


## lonely

Fugazi - I'm So Tired
Indian Summer - orchard
Sunny Day Real Estate - In Circles
Norma Jean - No Passenger : No Parasite
All Shall Perish - Memories Of A Glass Sanctuary
Anathema - Flying
а вообще если так, подумать все песни которые я слушаю подходят, для того чтобы умереть.. даже мажорные.)

----------


## Elly

lonely , сколько лет тебе?)

----------


## lonely

уже много.) а что?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> уже много.) а что?


 вдруг 14- подругами бы стали )

----------


## Psalm69

kubik
если Alice In Chains, то логичней  Rain When I Die )))

----------


## lonely

) возраст не имеет значения, для того чтобы дружить, тем более в интернете.

----------


## Тимо

Nevada Tan - Ein Neuer Tag [новый день] - перевод очень печальный, у меня грусть навевеат эта песня... И Nevada Tan - Dein Echo[эхо] - тоже грустный перевод, о беспомощности и //хе-хе// любви... ... ... Ну а кому интересны подробности перевода - ищите в интернете :Wink:

----------


## NOфеникс

Под тишину

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Как ни странно, что-нибудь классическое(Бах, Лист, прочая хрень)...хотя сам такое не слушаю

----------


## zmejka

megapsih, а не пошел бы ты на свой "Победишь"?)))

----------


## Fepka

Моцарт-Реквием по мечте  :Big Grin:

----------


## xomar

> Моцарт-Реквием по мечте


 Может и под него а может и под Эванессанс.

----------


## Necromaniac

nocturnal depression - autumn
silencer - sterille nails and thunderbrowels
shining - tillsammans ar vi allt
summoning - land of the dead
wintersad - one last dream
burzum - dunkelheit
immortal - beyond the north waves
nortt - glemt
odor mortis - там где поют ветра
черные озера - недуг, плевать на рай, раскаты боли, изо льда, где жизни нет.

----------


## Black_rose

Похоронный марш

----------


## Nails

Это зависит от выбора способа самоубийства)Если как псих полнейший с моста прыгать или еще откуда,то безбашенный рок в быстром темпе)))А так что-то поспокойнее если например застреливаться)

----------


## inside me

У меня много вариантов саундтрека к своему су. Надо будет специальный плейлист по этому случаю сделать)

Хотя скорее всего я отчалю под звуки природы...шум леса...или моря. По-моему, очень подходит)

----------


## Dark92

я бы умерла под АРИЮ И ХЕЛАВИСТУ""" ТАМ ВЫСОКО"""
песня классная немног не в тему но то что надо ну или под
Toshiro Masuda – Sadness And Sorrow
тоже так нормальная мелодия

----------


## stalerk

Гражданская оборона, наверное. Самая суицидальная группа из всех, которые доводилось слушать

----------


## Selbstmord

Вот это просто отменный трек... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF9LSV4Xxjo

----------


## виктор

> Вот это просто отменный трек... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF9LSV4Xxjo


 Трек слабоват. Самоубиваться нужно не под музыку, ИМХО, от хорошей музыки хочется жить и дослушать ее до конца, и снова, и снова… А поганой не хочется похабить любую смерть, тем более, свою. Здесь тишина нужна.

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну, у каждого свои вкусовые предпочтения.

----------


## corpse in living mask

один трек сложно назвать, скажу что хотел бы под DSBM

----------


## Dark92

> один трек сложно назвать, скажу что хотел бы под DSBM


 норм выбор

----------


## Selbstmord

О да, я обожаю dsbm. Отличный музыкальный жанр.

----------


## Dark92

> О да, я обожаю dsbm. Отличный музыкальный жанр.


  вот и я о том же

----------


## corpse in living mask

не могу не согласиться. Ещё есть хорошие  группы в стиле Funeral Doom

----------


## Selbstmord

И это я тоже люблю. Elysian Blaze например.

----------


## Black_rose

свою музычку

----------


## kayman1551

безусловно это poul oakenfold -southern sun ,  под текст "to throw my senses in " было бы идеально оторваться от парапета и  перейти в свободное падение

----------


## Diana

Пожалуй, топ-3 самых подходящих
Pain of Salvation - Undertow 
Алина Орлова - Nesvarbu/Неважно 
Алина Орлова - Ramuma/Умиротворение (на итальянском вроде бы, но перевод стоит посмотреть)

И еще:
Nightwish - Sleeping Sun 
K.D. Lang - Constant Craving

----------


## Amonimus

HalcyonicFalconX - Lost_and_forgotten [EBF3 OST]
Nigtmare (JPN) - DIRTY [killer show]
?... - ?the end turrels [Portal 2 ST]
?... - BeforeBossFight.bgm [Rengoku 2 ST]

----------


## faron

Ace of base - Beautiful life

----------


## ks-ksz

В тишине, редко удается ее ощутить

----------


## Lucky13

а мне почему-то бы хотелось Black Attack(the Rapsody) – Bang Bang

----------


## Amonimus

> В тишине, редко удается ее ощутить


 согласен, таскать на место смерти плеер как-то нелогично.
Музыку лучше в голове держать, наизусть же знаем всёже

----------


## аутоагрессия

Олеся-прыгай вниз.Одушевляет на такой поступок.
С неба падают слезы, слезы ночного дождя,
Ветер куда-то уносит, куда-то зовет меня...
А я стою на крыше и сверху смотрю на жизнь,
Которую я так ненавижу, которую я так люблю.

"Прыгай вниз, прыгай вниз не бойся! - тихо шепчет мне в душу дождь -
Прыгай вниз, и не беспокойся о том, куда ты попадешь.
Прыгай вниз, прыгай вниз не бойся
Твоя жизнь - сплошная ложь
Прыгай вниз, и ни о чем не беспокойся Все равно когда-нибудь умрешь...."

Вечер, лишь сигареты тихо гаснет уголек,
Согревая своим светом свет, который так жесток,
И выходит дым из легких, превращаясь в капли дождя.
В этот вечер никто не укроет, никто, тебя от дождя.

"Прыгай вниз, прыгай вниз не бойся!-тихо шепчет мне в душу дождь,-
Прыгай вниз, и не беспокойся о том, куда ты попадешь.
Прыгай вниз, прыгай вниз не бойся
Твоя жизнь - сплошная ложь.
Прыгай вниз, и ни о чем не беспокойся
Все равно когда-нибудь умрешь..."

----------


## Приносящая Покой

На данный момент определенно это Knocking on Heaven's Door -Guns N' Roses
Хотя я так люблю эту песню, что возможно не смогла бы убиться, не дослушав ее...тогда выходит что надо убиваться по нелюбимую музыку..и опять же никакого от этого удовольствия не будет(если конечно он вообще должно быть)...вот она - проблема меломанов..

----------


## SolidGear

College - A Real Hero

Под нее слезы просто градом падают.

----------


## dukha

White town - Your woman

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

Пожалуй что то из Альфреда Гарриевича Шнитке. Скажем Кончерто-Гроссо№1(5часть(рондо) просто неописуема) или же скажем его сюита для клавесина и скрипки(В старинном стиле)(Одно из самых величайших произведений за всю историю чел-ва) или же его Реквием на драмму Дон Карлос. А быть может что то из Шумана... Его музыка очень близка мне. Сложно выбрать, но что то в этом роде.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

И все-таки эта http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h9jK_HanDQ

----------


## dukha

> И все-таки эта http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h9jK_HanDQ


 здорово

----------


## Darya

при попытке суицида хотелось бы слышать вот эти две песни: death cab for cutie - what sarah said, Switchfoot - You.  :Frown:

----------


## dukha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-967...eature=related

----------


## dukha

или Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside

----------


## Lilianna

Tori Amos – Me and a Gun

----------


## dukha

Русский размер - Она лежала на земле

----------


## Danya

нервы - Бей мое сердце

----------


## Alinanew

Как бы музыка хороша не была, все равно она чужая....и написана другими....лучше всего - это аккомпанемент собственных мыслей.....они же будут последними!

----------


## dukha

сообщение удалено

----------


## 101

Маниакальная Депрессиия - Что будет Дальше
Lumen - Сколько

----------


## Epitaph

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ25csvQ-IY

Ты помнишь эти золотые годы? 
Как просто всё, когда ты молод 
Хотел бы я туда попасть опять
И ничего там не менять.

Я до луны билет достал
Я покину скоро свой земной причал
Да, я туда билет достал 
Только за рассвет с любимой... я всё б отдал.

Я достал туда билет 
Я увижу скоро сверху белый свет.
Мои слёзы, превратившись в мелкий дождь
В твоё окошко будут биться
Хоть ты не ждёшь.

До луны билет (до луны билет) 
До луны билет (до луны билет)
До луны билет (до луны билет)

Вверх сквозь грозу и гром 
К свету неизведанных миров.

Высоко паря 
Среди тайн, что небеса всегда хранят
Я надеюсь, что когда-нибудь судьба 
Даст мне шанс тебя увидеть вновь,
Мою любовь...

У меня билет
Я сегодня покидаю вас чуть свет 
Утекает время, что делать мне? 
Полёт оплачен, нет пути назад
Ну что сказать...

----------


## Агата

[усмехается] под Syktyvkar!11

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

Brokencyde – Taking Lyfe From Me
Brokencyde - I'm Sorry
Lafee - Lonely Tears

да, и песня которую я могу слушать вечно
6000000000 Себя - Часть моих мыслей

но все же думаю лучший вариант - это лунная соната, включу ее на повтор и пусть играет, под нее меня и найдут.

----------


## djdorst

Taking your last chance- подсознание

----------


## Ray Rein

Под "Эпилог" наверное.

"Больно - это когда страшно хочется жить. И, не зная, зачем, ты куда-то бежишь. Босиком. В неглиже. В никуда, где уже. Больше никогда не будет больно..."

----------


## Heli Mio

Vega 4 - Life Is Beautiful

----------


## Валькирия

Реквием по мечте

----------


## Мертвец

SYND - Под лунным светом.

----------


## omen

Kauan – Syleily Sumu

----------


## Просто Ирина

Заранее извиняюсь перед всеми любителями этого направления, но мне прям хочется сдохнуть под заунывные джазовые и блюзовые композиции), особенно, где дуют в трубу так длительно, что возникает агрессия и хочется музыканту что-нить перекусить...

----------


## Мертвец

> Заранее извиняюсь перед всеми любителями этого направления, но мне прям хочется сдохнуть под заунывные джазовые и блюзовые композиции), особенно, где дуют в трубу так длительно, что возникает агрессия и хочется музыканту что-нить перекусить...


 Джаз, блюз-рок, прогрессивный рок- да под это как раз и жить хочется. А для смерти я бы выбрал black-metal или melodic death. А вообще-то в любой музыке можно для себя что-то найти, лишь бы это были не"Лесоповал", "Беломорканал",   Стас Михайлов и т.д. Вот при клипах последнего агрессия действительно возникает.        P.S. Также прошу прощения у поклонников данных исполнителей.

----------


## Мертвец

И надеюсь я правильно понял тему: т.е. имеется в виду, какая музыка ЗВУЧАЛА БЫ ВО ВРЕМЯ СУ, а не от какой хочется умереть.  Потому как мне ни от какой музыки умирать не хочется, а напротив, только  она дает хоть какие-то силы жить. Бывает, подумаешь: "Вот сдохну и не смогу музыку слушать", и как-то подыхать уже не так торопишься. Но уж если придется, то в качестве фона к своей смерти, повторюсь, выбрал бы монотонный тру-блэк-метал с грязным гитарным звуком. Помирать, так с музыкой!

----------


## Лазарус

под Depressive Suicidal Black Metal (DSBM)

----------


## Navesele

Наверное Nirvana

----------


## Лазарус

> Под музыку своих мыслей


 стоящий ответ

----------


## Troumn

Вполне логично получается: в теме про "под какую музыку вам хочеться продолжать жить?" почти в 4 раза меньше постов, чем в теме "под какую музыку вам хотелось бы умереть?"

----------


## Балда

Хочу умереть в тишине. Или прослушав парочку песен Пинк Флойд.

----------


## Настенька

О первое что приходит на ум это "Тату - 30 минут" или "Би 2- Мой роке-н-ролл" или "Ария -Засыпай".

----------


## оригами

под спокойную красивую музыку, например эту....Andain – Much Too Much (Zetandel Chill Remix)

----------


## оригами

или под эту, если уж совсем грустно стало..Madonna – Paradise (Not For Me)

----------


## olshyn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gONYpaSi81g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5owo0k9-hs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izmB_6p5kBo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsfMQbX1idk

----------


## Rum

вот это для меня самый сложный вопрос, ибо я безумно люблю музыку. я просто не могу жить без музыки, а значит и умереть без неё тоже не могу. поэтому перед смертью переслушала бы весь плейлист, на что ушло бы ещё пару дней и уж тогда под любую попавшуюся покончила бы.

----------


## Troumn

Я не под музыку помирать собираюсь.

----------


## Утопленник

> Moby - Everything is Wrong
> Moby - The Sky is Broken
> Идеальная музыка.


 
вот moby самое оно для меня..
особенно песня wait for me
под нее тоска невыносимая

----------


## CRIME

1. Луная соната;
2. Скрипач;
3. 40 дней после смерти мне кажется эти песни хорошие ?

----------


## Rum

> 1. Луная соната;
> 2. Скрипач;
> 3. 40 дней после смерти мне кажется эти песни хорошие ?


 Насчёт первого согласна полностью)

----------


## zmejka

Думаю, мне не до музыки будет   (  но если уж, то что то боевое Советских времен.

----------


## Шол

Заходите к нам в гости

----------


## darkwood

Та которая бы понравилась в данный момент. сейчас бы под  "Smash Into Pieces- A Friend Like You"

----------


## DollUnnamed

Глеб Самойлов-с чекою в зубах
Психея-не лезьте мне в душу
Агата Кристи-черная луна
Глеб Самойлов-я сам

Ну долго можно список продолжать  :Smile:  Но под музыку специально умирать это не интересно.С музыкой хорошо,но с ней не умрешь))Хочется дослушать все песни до конца,оттягивая время x.

----------


## Ромиго2102

Последний альбом "депешей". Дельта Машина. С крыши лететь под огни ночного города. Гора походу депряк плющит адцкий. Гэхан тоже грустит,по ходу за кампанию. Че то все хуже и хуже,это совсем не тот депеш мод,и от этого еще пуще охота убитца если ты к тому фанат депешей.Как то так.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Под всё что угодно у Битлз. Еще под Alien Sex Fiend - I walk the line

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

ни под какую. для этого музыка не нужна.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

в таком состоянии никому не будет до музыки.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

Переформулирую вопрос с вашего позволения: под какую музыку я бы предпочел уйти(кончать с собой не собираюсь)?

----------


## Ленивый Дух



----------


## Trent_Reznor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_NME1Iu79U

----------


## Заблудшая

Под что-нибудь душевное...

----------


## когда уже

под песню don't worry,  be happy.

----------


## trypo

Голос 2 Антон Беляев и Алена Тойминцева Hit the road jack
это было что-то.
http://youtu.be/4CRvefFR-5E

----------


## Аня10

Я бы, наверное, под эти 
замкнутость – моя любовь над всеми вами
the amazing broken man – new year son
Blue Foundation – Bonfires

----------


## Балда

Лучше просто в тишине.

----------


## Паника

Неботошнит - Отсюда
Олеся Троянская - Прыгай Вниз

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Nils

Я бы это сделал в тишине

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Сейчас на пике моды абстрактный рэп, под него реально жить неохота)) те же эмо, нового поколения

----------


## Тальчик

Что-нибудь из Сплина
 "выпусти меня отсюда", например.
"Прежде чем испробовать достичь цели, я хочу запомнить этот мир целым, пусть сверкает в солнечных лучах город, бешено колотится в груди кто-то: выпусти меня отсюда, выпусти меня отсюда..."

----------


## vega

Я пыталась под земфиру - блюз, лол

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Под пианино

----------


## Трэвис

Дум метал или дэт-метал идеально подходит для этого, ИМХО

----------


## Darkness001

Cannibal corpse-As deep as the knife will go!!!

----------


## Black Omega

оооо, эта такая тема)))
лично мой почти 100% выбор это:
$uicideboy$-killyourself (part 3)
это классика, прям теку с этой песни~ :Embarrassment:

----------


## Black Omega

знаешь, у сплина есть одна топовая песня - звери
кайфовая такая)))

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Medicine 'Daughter'
'Мой рок-н-ролл'
Kristina Si 'Космос'
Marc Barrachina Sanchez 'Slowdown'
Игорь Тальков 'Я вернусь' (минус)
К.Брейтбург и Диалог 'Ночной дождь'
OST 'Могила светлячков'
Нана Хатл - Miss you (OST Молодежка)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Во-первых, вряд ли бы вообще я смогла бы причинить себе вред умышленно) В моей жизни и так было достаточно эпизодов, чтобы сдохнуть) Но если уж и пришлось бы умереть, то я бы точно выбрала боле боя, где можно геройски пасть в сражении) Так хотя бы не стремно) Песня? Конечно, "Кукушка", Цой

----------


## Ужай Заугрожал

ЛИЛ БО ПИП

----------


## старый_параноик

думаю, что песня группы *Ленинград - Мне бы в небо* подошла бы как нельзя лучше для этого...

----------


## Unity

Песня о том - что даже смерть - может стать инструментом для самопознания - чтобы найти новый мир, новый горизонт...

----------


## Tonika

"Второе правило суицидников: если говорить, то только с целью помочь."

Вот это мне понравилось))))))

----------


## Tonika

А я лучше в тишине. Чтобы ничего не мешало и не отвлекало. А то музыка кончится, а ты все еще здесь)) И не всегда удобно переставить, если надоест)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Во-первых, вряд ли бы вообще я смогла бы причинить себе вред умышленно)


 Да? Тогда какого черта вы делаете на ЭТОМ форуме?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Эту, вероятно.

----------


## Wasted

Группа "Мы", песня "Возможно".

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Нет, не буду менять своих вкусов!

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Ну и для завершенности процесса). Движение катафалка под эту



А печь крематория включить под эту:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Комментарии к этим видео говорят сами за себя.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Кстати, раз уж выложил свои трансмортальные видеопереживания с любимой группой, захотелось рассказать и одну забавную историю произошедшую со мной на концерте Депешей в 2013 году. Стою в фан-зоне, расслабляюсь, ловлю "кайф" от ожидания предстоящего мероприятия, вдруг вижу парень с девушкой буквально волокут под руки бледного цвета - как свежевыстиранная простынь, уже закатывающую глаза симпатичную особу ж.п. Я подошел. Представился. Оказалось девчонки специально прилетели на концерт кумиров из Казахстана и Белоруси, а сейчас направляются к машине скорой, дежурившей на стадионе. Я их остановил. Уложил девушку на покрытие стадиона. Поднял обе ее ноги руками почти до уровня своих плеч, и простоял так минут 15-20. Думаю, со стороны это смотрелось неоднозначно))). В результате вместо вероятной поездки в больницу, девушка пришла в себя и успешно получила удовольствие  от концерта, простояв рядом под неусыпным медицинским контролем).

----------


## ReactorOfHate

Ранетки - Мы Ранетки.

----------


## rvoa

:Smile:

----------


## White_Gargouil

Слышал кто про "Шумы России"? Прекрасный музыкальный коллектив.. Особенно за душу берет композиция "Смерть", слушаешь и прямо чувствуешь, как натягиваются цепи, что удерживают дух в теле.
Sopor Aeternus также любимый исполнитель. В песнях этого человека выплеснуты все оттенки отчаяния. Но с первого раза понять это бывает сложно, все ж таки характер исполнения неоднозначный, и некоторые темы, поднимаемые в тексте песен, весьма.. необычны.
Есть еще такая забавная христианская песенка, мне нравится время от времени ее напевать. 
_На всех Солнце светит, на меня уж нет.
Я лежу во гробе и не вижу свет.
И не давит крышка, не теснит доска,
Скорби все умолкли, отошла тоска.._
И далее еще несколько куплетов, повествующих о благости, покое и неизбежности смерти. Завершается словами "Я теперь уж дома, а вы всё в гостях". Как по мне, так это чудесно. Я б ее на похороны попросил.

----------


## Милая Кися

Не думаю что мне для этого будет нужна музыка, да и та музыка которую я обычно слушаю не очень то подходит для того чтобы под неё умирать

----------


## Милая Кися

> Да? Тогда какого черта вы делаете на ЭТОМ форуме?


 Может чтобы других отговаривать?

----------

